# Lanyard Question?



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I made a Lanyard, because sometimes the vest is either too warm or is not needed. It works OK but it's tough on my neck. I have seen on line, Lanyards with Foam pieces at the top or around the neck, that would solve the problem, however I can't find the foam anywhere. Has anyone or does anyone know how to get that foam. It seems to be about 2 1/2" long and 3/4' Dia.?

Migabby


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

instead of doing the paper work at this link to get special foam. what about wood plastic or even glass beads? two knots and putt hem in between the knots if not then there is always this link 

http://www.clarkfoam.net/extruded_polyethylene_profile_foam_products.html

i will see if i can get a pack of glass beads and some shoe stings to make some.. and give example of how i did it... 

any ways best of luck till then...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is the stuff i got at the local walmart about 15 minutes ago. 
















here is the finished lanyard with tippet carrier "across center of lanyard black beads and two swivel ends" along with the alligator clip to keep it against you wile releasing a fish total cost $15 for every thing. if i bought 4 more pack of swivels $1.26 each. i could make 6 lanyards ..... by the way the beads are not comfortable that i used they got a plastic dot from the mold a spur if you will that catches the skin and is very ruff. that why i suggest trying glass or even the padding rope of the braided rope??? 











any ways hope this give you some ideas and some other thought's. by the way you can use fended washers and key chain ring for a tippet holder that is vertical. any ways best of luck to you...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is what i was thinking for a lanyards could be fun if you try it your self watch that video the lanyard it self is the black cord and the blue is what i did around this one...any ways best of luck...


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I got my Paracord from Wall-Mart also. I don't want make it too heavy, so I might try the weave, and see if I like that. Again thanks for your help..It's like we all can count on you for answers, we have.

Went to Gander and they don't carry the Lanyards anymore was told they are cutting back on Fly Fishing Equipment.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

migabby said:


> I got my Paracord from Wall-Mart also. I don't want make it too heavy, so I might try the weave, and see if I like that. Again thanks for your help..It's like we all can count on you for answers, we have.
> 
> Went to Gander and they don't carry the Lanyards anymore was told they are cutting back on Fly Fishing Equipment.



yep sure are cutting back by the way p.m. sent....


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I've used wine bottle corks around the neck for my homemade lanyards. Just use a drill bit that's just big enough to get the chord thru. Then I use beads and snap swivels for the attachment portion. I've tried foam. Cutting a side and glueing together around the chord but it never worked long. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

WILDCATWICK said:


> I've used wine bottle corks around the neck for my homemade lanyards. Just use a drill bit that's just big enough to get the chord thru. Then I use beads and snap swivels for the attachment portion. I've tried foam. Cutting a side and glueing together around the chord but it never worked long.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that a great idea cause corks float! if you accidentally drop it in you got a chance at finding it.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

*Here's one or two attempts!*​ 

**
*IMG_3919.JPG*​


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's is the other!

**
*IMG_3921.JPG*​ 

I think they are too gaudy...
Working on another less wood..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i think they came out awesome if you ask me!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great idea swaprat! Those lanyards would come in handy for ice fishing as well...I always run braid down to a barrel swivel and use a floro leader so having some pre-made leaders on a lanyard would be much more efficient and time friendly when you have to re-tie...better than hauling out all the gear to make them as needed on the ice...especially during those primetime hours...it would just need to be tweaked a bit


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> That's a great idea swaprat! Those lanyards would come in handy for ice fishing as well...I always run braid down to a barrel swivel and use a floro leader so having some pre-made leaders on a lanyard would be much more efficient and time friendly when you have to re-tie...better than hauling out all the gear to make them as needed on the ice...especially during those primetime hours...it would just need to be tweaked a bit



thanks there is a lot of these video's out there for braiding para cord just got to do a google search on video on braiding para cord any ways here is the video i used for mine..


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

another idea for the cord at the back of the neck. use that clear gas line that is sold at the auto stores. then a bead at each end of the tubing an a knot.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

steelslam said:


> another idea for the cord at the back of the neck. use that clear gas line that is sold at the auto stores. then a bead at each end of the tubing an a knot.


 
Thank that a good idea also. 
I have used Model airplane fuel line it is very soft and flexible as a test.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I put foam on mine - Nerf darts with the tips cut off. Works for me!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Brown duck said:


> I put foam on mine - Nerf darts with the tips cut off. Works for me!



that would work to save some time......braiding is a pain in the rump but it looks nice when done right. if you guys want i could do a photo shot story thing on that braid and how to do it. 



any ways best of luck..


----------

